

An enormous theorem: the classification of finite simple groups (2006) - dil8
http://plus.maths.org/content/os/issue41/features/elwes/index

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6624503](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6624503)

